# pirate sound effects



## halloweenking777

Hey all

Does anyone know where on the web that I can get pirate sound effects. 
I am not looking for music just sounds, eg. cannon blast, sword fight, any thing else that you can think of.

help please

thanks in advance


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's the first place I always recommend:

http://www.findsounds.com/

After that I would just Google "pirate sounds".


----------



## Guest

cannon fire

sword fight and a  ships bell and some wave and seagulls

 walk the plank more  cannon fire and just to get you sea sick ocean waves If you down load the program AudIcity you can mix all this sounds to your liking have fun and Good Luck !!!


----------



## halloweenking777

My Thanks Go to both of you
Thank You Halloweiner and Blinky The House Elf.
The site was/is just what I was looking for and the ideas were great.
I do use AudIcity to mix all my tracks


Thank you again


----------



## BradSmith

Here is a sound file I created for my pirate village. Its all ambient sounds and mostly a pirate ship tied up at a dock. So its creaking wood, seagulls and gruffy background conversations.

Listen and freely download my pirate mp3 sound from my website.


----------

